# () ?
, ,      ,    ,   ,         ,   ...        . .

----------

> ,   ...


 ,           !           /?

----------


## kaso

?

----------

.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kaso

"", " ",     ...      , ,     ? ,   ...      -   ..

----------

> ?


   ?



> , ,     ? ,   ...


?  :Embarrassment:

----------

( ),    (  ),        ,    "   3 ,   ,  ,   .." ...     - ,     ...  ... 
 ,              ....  ,      ,        ,    ... 
 ,     ....?

----------

, ,    :          3 !     ...   "" !  " "-    " "...

----------


## mvf

> 3 !


   .      .

----------

> ,


 198 .

----------

> .


  !  ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kaso

,   :

_ 204.  

     ,          , , ,         ._

----------


## kaso

**,   ...                -   -...   ,       -     .  , ,  .

----------

> ,


 !

----------

, ,           ,     ,    ...             ...     ,   ,       " ,     ".       "".

----------

> ,


 .

----------

> **,                -   -...


,  ,      ,      ,      / ...

----------


## kaso

> " "


     -  " "



> ,           ,


  ,     :

_"- ", N 1, 2003

:        ,  , -  -      (.198 ).    .205       .  207           .
                 .
      :
1)       ?  ,   ;
2)           ;
3)             ;
4)       ,  ,     ..?

:    ,  ,  .32   " ",       .      ,     ,  ,     .
 .2 .198       :
-  ,  ,    -  -  ,    ;
-          -    ,    .
  ,   ,        .     , .. ,            ,          ,     .,        -   (. ..5, 16  ).
   .32   ,        ,      ,      -  .
     -  ,        ,    ?    ?        -  .
            -       . ,    ,           .          .32  ,           ,  .      ,    ",        " (.59  ),  ,    .
 ,         ,    .
1.        , ,    .
2.                 -    , ,       .
3.   ,      , ,  :
 _________________ (...,  (), )     ()    _______  _______   ( )   .
    ____________.
     _____    ________   .
4.              :
)        .
     ,          . ,        ;
) ,      .
 .121  ,     ,    ,        .  ..198  203           .               ,         .   ,     ,    -     ,  ,     ,       (),            .
 ,             ()   ,         (.121  );
)  ,    .
           ,        (.1 .10    17  2001 . N 173- "     ").              -  ,         (.236  ; .2 .10    15  2001 . N 167- "      ").
 ,       -  ,       ( )               ._

----------

.

----------


## Ekspert

> "", " ",     ...      , ,     ? ,   ...


  .   ... ::nyear::  
        !!!
      .
       ,            .

----------


## kaso

> !!!


*Ekspert*,    ?   ,  ,     !       .

----------


## Ekspert

,       (.    ).
    :        .  .

----------

.      .     ,     .     ? " ,    ,  ,              ".    .        .   .     ,     ,  - ,    . . 2  "       " - , ,            .   ()        ,       .        ?
     ?     .  :yes:

----------

> ,       (.    ).
>     :        .  .


         !  :Smilie:

----------

> !


   1991.        ,       .

----------

.     /   .
  -          ( /) 
  .

----------


## scarlett

,   ,     ,       ,        :Smilie:

----------

> ,   ,     ,       ,


      (  ..)         (  )  .

----------

-,              .

----------

(    )   ,           ?  ,    .     ( ,      /,    ),  - ?

----------

,         :Wow: 
      ...)

----------

...
!

----------


## Nata_222009

,     ,               ,    ?

----------

